# "The new TT 3" at CES Keynote. Full Digital Dashboard Pics..



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

_"And the virtual cockpit of the new Audi TT 3 offers a unique operating and display concept. The display is customized for each driver. It automatically presents the most relevant information, depending on whether you are parking or stuck in a traffic jam. Information is easy to locate, speech functions are optimized and system performance is outstanding. The future is almost here."_

More here:

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... t-audi-ag/


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

More info to be found with the full exclusive demo of the new TT interior from tomorrow:

_"Among lots of innovations, you will see a captivating demo of Audi laser light, the world premiere of the new Audi TT interior featuring the virtual cockpit with high-resolution, next-generation of Audi MMI and easy-to-handle applications for navigation and driving assistance. The third generation of Audi TT has all ingredients to add a new chapter to the success story of our legendary compact sports car.

As an engineer, I take pride in the previous TT generations my team and I brought to the streets."_

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... velopment/


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

First interior shots

http://jalopnik.com/audis-virtual-cockp ... socialflow

https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... y_and.html


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Ingolstadt/Las Vegas, 2014-01-07

Puristic, sporty and clean - 
Audi to present its new TT interior at the CES
New, slimline instrument panel with driver-focused display
Audi virtual cockpit and new MMI focus on intuitive use
Member of the Board of Management for Technical Development Prof. Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg: "Enabling the driver to experience technology"

Puristic, sporty and fully focused on the driver - for the new TT, Audi is significantly advancing its interior design. At the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas held from January 6 through 10, 2014 the brand with the four rings will, for the first time, be presenting the compact sports car's new interior, which will be launched on the market in the course of the year.

As Prof. Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg, Member of the Board of Management of AUDI AG for Technical Development says, "The first Audi TT was the design icon per se, the second generation was even sportier, right through to the TT RS plus with its five-cylinder TFSI and 360 hp. And with the new Audi TT, the driver will be able to experience the technology to an even greater extent - just as would be expected from a genuine sports car. And it comes with a new generation of electronics and connectivity features."

For this reason, the Audi virtual cockpit is the focus of attention for the first time in one of the brand's production models. The fully digital instrument cluster displays all the information directly in front of the driver, meaning that there is no need for a central MMI monitor. This solution gave the designers the freedom to slim down the instrument panel architecture such that it visually conveys the Audi lightweight construction principle.

With its clear lines and innovative operation, the interior of the next TT generation has been redesigned from the ground up. From above, the instrument panel resembles an airplane wing; set low and with a turbine look about them, the round air nozzles, a classic TT feature, are reminiscent of jet engines. The controls for the air conditioning are also housed in the vents - the adjustment functions for seat heating, and for the temperature, direction and strength of the flow of air are located in their axes, with small displays indicating the chosen setting. Located beneath the central air nozzles, the switches for the hazard warning light and the secondary functions are centrally positioned and easily accessible.

With its brilliant graphics with a 3D impression and highly-detailed effects, the Audi virtual cockpit with its 12.3-inch TFT monitor sets new standards. Drivers can switch between two display modes. In the classic view, the speedometer and rev counter are in the foreground, while in "infotainment" mode, the virtual instruments are smaller. The space that is then created offers ample display space for functions such as the navigation map.

All elements of the new Audi TT operating concept are focused on the driver. The compact sports car's new multifunction steering wheel features a flat-bottomed rim, with aluminum-look clips framing its spokes. The buttons and controls on the spokes allow you to control almost all functions, including the ultra-modern infotainment system. The menu is structured to reflect that of a smartphone and includes a full-text search function (MMI search). All the main functions are just a few clicks away - the entire operation superbly conveys a new kind of "joy of use". The MMI terminal on the center tunnel console, the second control unit alongside the steering wheel, has also been exhaustively redeveloped. Thanks to the MMI touch, the driver can scroll and zoom in lists and on maps. And accessing other options has been simplified; in future this will be possible using just two rather than four buttons in the area surrounding the rotary pushbutton.

The innovations in the Audi TT interior include the S sport seats with their significantly curved side bolsters, the integrated headrests and the low seating position typical of a sports car. The slender character of the seats is emphasized by bezels on the flanks of the backrest and a cover on the back; the backrest is adjusted using a loop. The side bolsters of the S sport seats can be adjusted pneumatically.

With its clear, sharp lines, the interior as a whole perfectly expresses the new Audi TT's sporty nature. The center tunnel console, that supports the lower leg when driving fast through a bend, and the door panels boast flowing mutually-reinforcing contours. All the details highlight Audi's attention to quality - from the design of the gear knob and the precise functioning of the rotary pushbutton to the Audi virtual cockpit.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I like it


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well Audi have certainly gone to town on the interior. It looks very promising, but I want to see the finished car. Curious though, about that 'Energy' display at the top of the screen?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, I noticed the ENERGY but as it's next to the DAB symbol I'm fairly sure it's just a German radio station.

Looks like there's no 'normal' handbrake though.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> Looks like there's no 'normal' handbrake though.


Bugger - no more handbrake turns then!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well that display won't be off putting whilst driving, will it?...

How long after release, will the first dash pod go :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

igotone said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there's no 'normal' handbrake though.
> ...


I usually forget to turn off ESP.

But 75% emergency stop available to any passenger that knows how.


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure about the central dash console. Seems far too distracting, like playing crazy taxi while trying to keep your eyes on the road!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

HOOOOOT

The cockpit is stunning, simply stunning. Loving the dash, makes it easier to look at the road with your peripheral vision while you are controlling stuff.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

It looks very cool, but...

I've been secretly hoping the new TT would not follow the trend of ugly stuck up out of the dash screen in favour of keeping it flush and streamlined. But arghhh - it's gone completely!! This is so not cool, how will my passenger sort out the music for me on a journey?

Ah well, at least I now know I'll be keeping my RS until something from elsewhere takes my fancy. something with a central screen the passenger can use, and with a proper handbrake for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd put money on the cockpit - especially the TFT screen - being toned down


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks amazing!

Just hope it's not like many cars where they showcase an amazing dash and instrument display that ends up an expensive option that only a small percent of cars actually end up with.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

powerplay said:


> It looks very cool, but...
> 
> I've been secretly hoping the new TT would not follow the trend of ugly stuck up out of the dash screen in favour of keeping it flush and streamlined. But arghhh - it's gone completely!! This is so not cool, how will my passenger sort out the music for me on a journey?
> 
> Ah well, at least I now know I'll be keeping my RS until something from elsewhere takes my fancy. something with a central screen the passenger can use, and with a proper handbrake for me :lol: :lol:


Passenger can use the big MMI controller, and I'm sure they'll have no problem peeking at even the more Bigger Screen. :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

phil3012 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Just hope it's not like many cars where they showcase an amazing dash and instrument display that ends up an expensive option that only a small percent of cars actually end up with.


given the current trend for interiors of the top of the range RS model being virtually indistinguishable from the entry level model, I'd welcome this as an option to make the interior more exclusive.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

phil3012 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Just hope it's not like many cars where they showcase an amazing dash and instrument display that ends up an expensive option that only a small percent of cars actually end up with.


This should be very cheap. It's just a panel display if you think about it. There are no fiddly assemblies with springs or motors.

It's really just an extension of the screens that were introduced on the top-end VAG cars in 2010 where the whole of the middle of the dash is a big colour panel display.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

mwad said:


> I'd put money on the cockpit - especially the TFT screen - being toned down


They showcased the A3 interior at the same event and to be fair it is identical to the one released... I imagine the MMI/Dash screen will be a ££££ option though


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm thrilled with the design. I can count on precisely zero hands how many times a passenger has wanted or needed to adjust the music or sat-nav in my car, so the whole "what's the passenger to do" thing is completely moot. It is supposed to be a driver's car, not a family sedan.

I'm equially thrilled that the cheap looking pop-up navigation screen of the A3 has not polluted the interior. Every time I see photos of the A3 interior I can't help but see a robot with two big eyes, a flat mouth and top hat. Once you see it you can't unsee it.

Bring it on! While I await the MK3 to arrive in the US, I'll enjoy every day of the MK2. It's already the best car I've ever owned. The MK3 is bound to be even better with the new tech and lighter weight.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

The seat cross stitching is lovely. Love the interior, a pop up display would be good if you needed it with the primary sat nav in the dash binnacle. The MK2 is a real let down versus the 1 on the interior. This is very futuristic. A manual handbrake is much better I don't get the need for electric brakes hate them.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Some better pics here

Video clip too on this link

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/01/08/audi ... um=twitter


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Those aren't the new seats are they?! Hope not - they're not very nice. I am sad to see the centre console of the MKII go - that lovely tunnel into the bespoke aluminium heater controls that mirrored the three aluminium vents above them. I am also sad to see the gauges go - the new electronic TFT gauges aren't as nice at all as the real dials which are like precision watches to look at - and the entire dash looks very low - I like the MKII's high dash. And the way there is a little tunnel roof on each of the three vents on the MKII - that's now gone too. The new steering wheel is nice though!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't understand why threads like this one are in the mk2 section ? Isn't the off topic section for subjects which "are not mk1 or mk2 specific" ?
I think it does a disservice to the mk1 members who may be just as interested to read and discuss these mk3 news items.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Those aren't the new seats are they?! Hope not - they're not very nice.


They are the standard "sport" seats fitted in the A4, A6/A7 and A8 with diamond-stitched upholstery. They are super-comfy with a pull-out under-thigh section and if you get the electric ones you can sit in the seat and inflate the side bolsters so it GRIPS you. They're very good.


----------



## Djfrantik (Dec 23, 2013)

I've only just bought a MK 2 lol. I love the look of the interior in this though.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

There should be a Mk 3 section at this point I think now that Audi have moved the game on with the interior. The launch must be sooner than anticipated as they wouldn't knock Mk2 sales otherwise by releasing interior shots which they know will hurt the 2s new sales massively.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

gvij said:


> There should be a Mk 3 section at this point I think now that Audi have moved the game on with the interior. The launch must be sooner than anticipated as they wouldn't knock Mk2 sales otherwise by releasing interior shots which they know will hurt the 2s new sales massively.


The launch of the mark 3 could be imminent or Audi may have done it to gauge the public's view on such a radical new design.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think so. I think this is the final design. There is a lot of effort gone into it and I have a feeling the TT will be their flagship toy in the dealership. Audi has always sold itself on interiors. The MK2 never really lived up to that when set against the wow of the MK1. 
Most people will look/admire the toy, aspire to it when they grow old and have no kids, think Audi are ahead of the field and then order the boggo A4.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

gvij said:


> I don't think so. I think this is the final design. There is a lot of effort gone into it and I have a feeling the TT will be their flagship toy in the dealership. Audi has always sold itself on interiors. The MK2 never really lived up to that when set against the wow of the MK1.
> Most people will look/admire the toy, aspire to it when they grow old and have no kids, think Audi are ahead of the field and then order the boggo A4.


The wow of the MK1, what TT do you own out of interest lol


----------



## Ovt (Oct 19, 2013)

More pics...


----------



## Ovt (Oct 19, 2013)

More


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

There are new seats and steering wheel... which is big news, since the A3, A4, A5, A6 and A7 all share those. This shows how important the TT is inside the Audi range. The TFT gauges look nice, but i expected a more elaborated speedometer and tach, since the possibilities are almost limitless...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like the volume control on the centre console is going to be awkward having to reach being round the other side of the gear stick to get to it. That being said it is to be hoped that they swap the volume control over with the Stop / Start button on RHD models :-|


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe this volume control is for the passenger...


----------



## scottitoohotti (Oct 7, 2013)

Where does the aftermarket stereo go.... :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That technology must be heading for extinction, ok not in the short term - but eventually. A bit like Apple no longer putting optical drives in their computers. If you want to bring your own device into the car (smart phone/tablet) it just integrates via "mirroring".


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

scottitoohotti said:


> Where does the aftermarket stereo go.... :roll:


That was exactly my thoughts as I'm not trusting Audi about anything related to multimedia and hi-tech :/


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

scottitoohotti said:


> Where does the aftermarket stereo go.... :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

brittan said:


> Yes, I noticed the ENERGY but as it's next to the DAB symbol I'm fairly sure it's just a German radio station.
> 
> Looks like there's no 'normal' handbrake though.


i think the energy symbol is the same type as used in other cars in the Audi range now. It indicates how efficiently the car is set up at the time such as how much energy your air con is using.

Steve


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT Law said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I noticed the ENERGY but as it's next to the DAB symbol I'm fairly sure it's just a German radio station.
> ...


Also notice that the DAB symbol and the word ENERGY appear together within two vertical lines which would be the dividers between different information sections in that top line. 
As each information section is selected it is highlighted by a coloured line "roof".

In these pictures and video http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/09/audi ... l-tt-dash/ the DAB symbol is partnered by the word SUNSHINE; which is also a German radio station.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

They say the passenger can also control media etc on the screen but how on earth are they meant to see what they're doing without hanging off the drivers shoulder?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Information from the Audi Uk website, confirming this is the actual version of the interior that we will get later this year. 
http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest-news/audi-to-present-all-new-tt-interior-at-the-ces.html










> Audi to present all-new TT interior at the CES
> Jan 8, 2014
> 
> New, slimline instrument panel with driver-focused display
> ...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If you watch the vid, it looks like she can see the screen well from her seat.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Looks like the volume control on the centre console is going to be awkward having to reach being round the other side of the gear stick to get to it. That being said it is to be hoped that they swap the volume control over with the Stop / Start button on RHD models :-|


Like they did with the handbrake you mean?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> If you watch the vid, it looks like she can see the screen well from her seat.


with binoculars? lol


----------



## Mrcoolguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice to see the admission of guilt.......a redesigned seat squab...took them long enough!!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just as the Shooting Brake concept of 2005 previewed the production Mk2 TT, does this Audi Allroad Shooting Brake concept preview the Mk3?


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

phope said:


> Just as the Shooting Brake concept of 2005 previewed the production Mk2 TT, does this Audi Allroad Shooting Brake concept preview the Mk3?


That looks a lot like a scirocco (fantastic car to drive).


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just noticed this probably puts an end to anyone stuffing a boost gauge in an air vent!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yup: it also puts an end to the passenger sneakily turning on my heated seat at maximum. :lol:


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

I must be alone is absolutely detesting this new interior :? The controls and the steering wheel controls look very similar to my dads A6 and I find them absolutely terrible to use compared to my and his last Mercedes', on the plus side this means I'm definitely upgrading my current TT before the new one comes out


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I'm getting very worried now. This concept is extremely close to the test mule so we can be fairly confident that the TT will look like this. My god, what have they done?! The current model is far nicer, FAR NICER than this thing. Those rear lights - what?! The generic Audi front - it could be an A4 or anything with a nose like that!

What is really missing though is the beauty and fluidity of the mark II's design. The way each curve of the mark II flowed from front to rear, many of which doing a complete loop of the car. This harking back to the Mark I is a mistake, and I'm actually worried now they're going to screw the whole thing up. Look at the lovely Mark II styling around the back of the rear wheel arch as an example where the swage line along the side of the car meets the rear light - and now look at the mark III's effort! Note the full width brake light between the tail lights of the mark III too.

The same guy cannot have designed the mark III - he wouldn't have let this happen - and the new front grille design - is that going to work on a sleek coupe? On a Q5 yes, but a TT?! Worried is the word I would use to most accurately convey my thoughts on this new design.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Love the new interior and everything about it, very clean lines. 
As for the exterior like any new Mark some will love it some will hate it.


----------



## teilo (Aug 23, 2012)

powerplay said:


> Just noticed this probably puts an end to anyone stuffing a boost gauge in an air vent!


And dual zone climate, unless they are going to put some more vents in!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Ok I'm getting very worried now. This concept is extremely close to the test mule so we can be fairly confident that the TT will look like this. My god, what have they done?! The current model is far nicer, FAR NICER than this thing. Those rear lights - what?! The generic Audi front - it could be an A4 or anything with a nose like that!
> 
> What is really missing though is the beauty and fluidity of the mark II's design. The way each curve of the mark II flowed from front to rear, many of which doing a complete loop of the car. This harking back to the Mark I is a mistake, and I'm actually worried now they're going to screw the whole thing up. Look at the lovely Mark II styling around the back of the rear wheel arch as an example where the swage line along the side of the car meets the rear light - and now look at the mark III's effort! Note the full width brake light between the tail lights of the mark III too.
> 
> The same guy cannot have designed the mark III - he wouldn't have let this happen - and the new front grille design - is that going to work on a sleek coupe? On a Q5 yes, but a TT?! Worried is the word I would use to most accurately convey my thoughts on this new design.


I'm sure there were many who said exactly the same things when they saw the first pics of the Mk2. Maybe they are the ones who will prefer the Mk3.
On the other hand if it is sh1te then it will do wonders for the value of my Mk2.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm sharing the trepidation, after all this time and amount of speculation it will be such a let down if they blow it.

There are a lot of things I like about the new interior but the overpowering in-your-face vents I'm not liking. Will of course save my final opinion for when I get to see it for real but they just look way too prominent. I get that they are a classic feature but personally I'd have preferred them to be toned down - imho air circulation and conditioning should be a technology that just works in the background. And I tend to frequently use the little slider to direct the flow toward or away from your face, can't quite see how that works with these new styled vents.

As to the external appearance. All the spy shots I've seen, if you look carefully, have actually got a thin plastic shell over parts of the exterior, particularly the front, hiding the true appearance, so can't really judge it. All the other pics are just renderings so at present I can't see too many facts to base an accurate opinion on.

What I do know is that from the renderings that I have seen, I really do not like the way the line along the side from arch to arch seems to "drop" towards the back; this is much like the Mercedes styling which I personally hate and if this turns out to be true then for me they will have blown it.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

powerplay said:


> There are a lot of things I like about the new interior but the overpowering in-your-face vents I'm not liking. Will of course save my final opinion for when I get to see it for real but they just look way too prominent. I get that they are a classic feature but personally I'd have preferred them to be toned down - imho air circulation and conditioning should be a technology that just works in the background. And I tend to frequently use the little slider to direct the flow toward or away from your face, can't quite see how that works with these new styled vents.


If you look at the bottom of each vent there appears to be a rotating slider which is probably used to direct airflow?

I don't think there's much wrong with the interior of the current TT - it's functional without being fussy and overly complicated like many new cars are these days. Having said that, Audi have clearly pulled out all the stops on this interior design - and the head unit and MMI technology definitely needed updating. First impressions are I really like it, subject to seeing it in the flesh. I can't say I like the quilted seats but that could well be Audi\s solution to the saggy seat problem.

We still have no real idea what the new body shape will be like so I'll reserve judgement until there's one in my local dealership to play with. If it gets the corporate front end I think Audi will be making a big mistake in watering down the individuality of the TT and I could be looking elsewhere.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

So they've taken the dash technology (LCD screen) developed for the Lamborghini and put into the TT MK3 - ones approves 

I hope the graphics for the dials are updated as they look pretty naff.

Liking the interior, looks an evolution on an already nice interior.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

scottitoohotti said:


> Where does the aftermarket stereo go.... :roll:


The B&O stereo in the Audi A3 is a revolution, it's a major upgrade on the crap sound in the TT.


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

It might say it in the press release which I've not read - I prefer just looking at the pictures, but to me at least, it looks like the MMI controller has a trackpad built into it with handwriting recognition built in? If you look at the close up you can see the textured surface as on a laptop, and on the navigation screen it looks like handwritten letter 'l'.

Although this could be a feature on some of the newer Audis, i'm just not familiar with them so wouldn't know?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

These pictures (from the waist down) seem to fit the profile of the "spyshots" and also looks like it has the "TT" lights people seem to have mentioned (admittedly the "T" is on its side!)


----------

